# Any one know if the NASP pier is going to be open this weekend.



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Any one know if the NASP pier is going to be open this weekend. I saw a post that it would be open sat from 6am-6pm but I have to work fri and sat. Hoping it would be open fri or sat night or sunday. Had to work a lot last weak and missed out.


----------



## TripleZZZranch (Mar 19, 2010)

I called this morning and they said yes but i dont know what times they are open. You can try calling NASP (850)452-3100 then 0 for operator assistence i think and they can most likely point u in the right direction . Let me know what u find out!


----------



## TripleZZZranch (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok i got it know they are open this saturday from 0600-1800 on the pier. If u ever need to find out call non-emergency security at nasp #(850)452-2453.


----------

